# Taco's Wonderful New Life♥



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone! My name is Taco. I will be telling you all about my new life! First, I will tell you about my old one. 
I lived with this really mean man who would get mad if I did anything. I couldn't bark, get excited, spill my water, play with my toys, and anything thing else. If I did, he would kick me, throw me, and hit me. He always yelled so loud. The last day I was there he kicked me so hard, he broke my rib. :sad7:
So I ran away. I got away from that mean man. I was outside and lonely for days. I would get when from rain and have nowhere to go. 
Then, I saw mommy. But I had no idea she was going to be my mommy. She was smiling and saying how cute I was. I didn't run from her. For some reason, she was smiling and telling me to come to her. I was scared though. She looked so nice, but I didn't want to get hit again. So I just sat there and let her come to me. I heard her calling some animal place asking something about finding the man who had me last. I wanted to yell no! Don't bring me back to him, but I couldn't say anything. 
But I think my mommy understood. She could tell I was scared and I heard her say, maybe he ran away for a reason. 
Then she felt my side and felt my broken rib. After that, she said the best thing.. "I promise you won't being going back to him. I'm gonna take you home with me!" Then she called me Taco. I don't know why, but I didn't care. 

Now, I am living with my new mommy and she is so nice. I'm not just allowed in the house, but on the couch too! I spilled my water the first day there and I thought I was in so much trouble! But then mommy laughed. She said "it's okay baby. We'll clean it up." She knew I didn't mean to! I didn't even have to tell her. 

I still get scared sometimes. I feel like I am going to do something bad, and mommy is going to get rid of me. I just want her to love me forever. She tells me she loved me so so much. I want to believe her. I am working on that. 
Right now, I am just happy to live with someone and not get hit. 

I will tell you more about my mommy and me and our adventures later! 
I think she said something about cuddling and watching Lifetime Movies in bed later! WOOF! :grommit:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

A question if I may - 

IF this dog had 1. been wandering a suburb for a week, as you claim the locals at a yard sale said he had been, 

or, the second alternative that you offered, 

2. a family attended a yard sale and drove off without the dog (therefore completely dispelling the week long wandering story) 

HOW DO YOU KNOW HE WAS ILL TREATED, how do you know he didn't come from a family who're missing him desperately and trying everything to find him?????????????

*Your first post:* Yesterday, I was having a yard sale and this adorable little Chi puppy came walking up. *The locals said that he has been walking around all over the place for a week*. So, being the animal lover that I am, I BEGGED my boyfriend to let me take him home with us. 

*Your second LATER post*: I recently had a puppy come walking up to my yard sale. *The family he was with just drove off without him*. So of course, I decided to keep him. He seems very skittish, and after he does anything, even move, he looks at me like he's going to be in trouble. If I go to pet him, he finches like he thinks he's gonna be hit. 

Let me just mention, of course he's going to be skittish with a complete stranger, that in NO WAY WHATSOEVER means he was abused, you are simply assuming he was. Furthermore, how does one have to beg one's b/friend to "take home" a dog from one's own yardsale?

*WHAT STEPS HAVE YOU TAKEN TO FIND THIS DOG'S RIGHTFUL OWNERS????*


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im confused by all of this...If he in fact wondered up to a yard sale then how do you know he was abused & wasnt allowed to do anything?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Way too many contradicting stories and untruths as to how she even came to get him .... was he wandering for a week or did the owners simply drive off ... which is it luvvy.

I've been totally upset by this whole situation since she posted her very first post about him wandering for a week and she simply seized him and took him home - FFS how did she know he hadn't been let out accidentally, dug a hole and escaped. 

As for her SECOND COMPLETELY DIFFERENT story of people driving off and forgetting their dog - IT HAPPENS, trust me, I did it with my baby once!!!

This whole scenario absolutely sickens me to the pit of my stomach when I think this could be one of mine, who are the ONLY reason I open my eyes every day.

She's online now, let her unravel this WEB!!!


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

Let me get this all cleared up. Apparently everyone thinks I'm some evil dog stealing villain. Sorry that 2 of my posts say different things. 
When I said, "The family he was with came walking up and left without him," I should have been WAYYY more clear and I apologize. I have had a very long weekend with my boyfriends grandmother going into a nursing home. I am exhausted and not thinking clearly. Now, I did not mean that the dog was theirs. At first, yes, I thought it was. That's because he was walking with them. They walked into the house (it was an estate sale) and left him out in the garage. Assuming he was just well behaved, we gave him some water while they shopped. It was hot out and his tongue was hanging to the ground. Approximately 30 minutes later, the family came walking back out. They walked right past us and got in their car, then drove off. I realize now that I made it sound as if it was THEIR dog and they just left it. Sorry :/ 
Anyways, the dog continued to hang around for a few hours more, when this lady came walking up. As we did with everyone that walked up, we asked if she recognized the dog. 
She said yes, that he had been seen walking around for about a week. 
So my thoughts at that point are:
1. As soon as I noticed my dog was missing, I would've put up flyers gone door to door, and done everything to try and find him. So we drove around looking for flyers. Went into all 3 neighborhoods surrounding the one we were in and asked anyone who was outside if they recognized him, knew who he belonged to, etc.
2. Maybe it was some old lady's dog and she was unable to get up long enough to do all that stuff to look for him. So I called animal control and asked if anyone had reported a missing chi. I described him in great lengths and gave them my phone number just in case someone calls eventually. 
3. I'm going to keep him, for 2 reasons. 1) If I let him go to keep roaming the neighborhood, he could get hit by a car, 2) If I give him to AC and noone adopts him, what will happen? I would rather he be in a loving home where he has plenty of love instead of in a kennel with 100 other dogs. 

Now, as for why I had to beg my bf to let me take him home... We were an hour and a half away from where we live. We were at his grandmothers house, having an estate sale to make a little extra money to help with the nursing home expenses. So the puppy was not at our house. 

Sorry everyone!!!! :/ 
But it is nice to know that everyone cares enough to even notice all of this.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

M.flynn1993 said:


> Let me get this all cleared up. Apparently everyone thinks I'm some evil dog stealing villain. Sorry that 2 of my posts say different things.
> When I said, "The family he was with came walking up and left without him," I should have been WAYYY more clear and I apologize. I have had a very long weekend with my boyfriends grandmother going into a nursing home. I am exhausted and not thinking clearly. Now, I did not mean that the dog was theirs. At first, yes, I thought it was. That's because he was walking with them. They walked into the house (it was an estate sale) and left him out in the garage. Assuming he was just well behaved, we gave him some water while they shopped. It was hot out and his tongue was hanging to the ground. Approximately 30 minutes later, the family came walking back out. They walked right past us and got in their car, then drove off. I realize now that I made it sound as if it was THEIR dog and they just left it. Sorry :/
> Anyways, the dog continued to hang around for a few hours more, when this lady came walking up. As we did with everyone that walked up, we asked if she recognized the dog.
> She said yes, that he had been seen walking around for about a week.
> ...


It sounds like you've gone to responsible measures to look for his owners. I assume you took him to the vet's for his rib, right? Did they check for a microchip? I agree that it's better you keep him than give him up to an animal shelter as there are so many Chis and Chi mixes in animal shelters already that need adopting. Just be prepared in case his original owners turn up looking for him.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Plausible indeed but still unsatisfactory as there are so many different situations that could've occurred for that little man to be where he was .... he could be the dog of an old, old person who can't get him out & about so he takes himself out & about.

However, I would certainly like to point out that there are indeed many other ways of trying to locate the owner of a lost dog i.e. Taking Ads out in free publications, starting with the word, "FOUND Chihuahua ......", telephoning every Vet in the vicinity, taking a photo & asking local pet stores to put it up on their noticeboards. Often local radio stations will also put out free calls for Lost/Found pets.

I'm sure USA would have the same thing here whereby we firstly notify the Local Council/Authority (the people you pay dog registration fees to) that we have found a dog and they match it with people calling in - this method reunites more owners & dogs than any other because it's usually the first point of call for a distressed owner. I have done this many times, there's nothing to say you have to hand the dog over to any damn dog-euthanising centre whilst you wait to locate his true family.

The other very successful way is to post a page on a site such as your equivalent of the RSPCA with photos - I've had many an animal returned to me (even parrots) and reuturned many a stray to their rightful owner using this method.

*It is my opinion you should stop at nothing to find his true family, not immediately start claiming him after a 1.5 hour drive, that is just wrong on so many levels.*


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ooops, forgot to answer the question of how I know he was abused. I took him to the vet who said that his broken rib was a result of a blow to the rib cage.
And also, yes he was scanned for a microchip and does not have one. 
I would love to find his owners!!!! Honestly, I would. I have lost a dog before and it is SO sad.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> It sounds like you've gone to responsible measures to look for his owners.


You can't be serious???? See my post!

A "blow" to the rib - couldn't happened from falling off something, being hit by a flying ball, in rough play with another dog, falling down some steps, rough play by a child, being dropped accidentally - there's a million ways this could've happened without a kick.

Also, he sounds remarkably confident & happy for a dog that's allegedly been abused, even a non-abused Chi would rarely just sit whilst a stranger walked up & picked them up - my 9 mo Chi's are loved more than life itself and they know it, they all adore me, but if I want to walk up to them & simply grab them, there's only 2 that will allow me to do that, they will run & hide in their beds or under my bed.

That's it, I'm out, done, finished and just thank God this has never happened to me because I just wouldn't cope forever wondering what happpened to one of my beloved's - hit by a car, torn to shreds by another dog, starved & died alone and cold in a drain pipe, or taken in by someone who made 1 measly phone call. The flyers trip doesn't count, no way could an old person do such a thing and his true owners may not even have been aware he was missing. Nope, not good enough at all, and I honestly don't know how you can look into his eyes and claim ownership.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

M.flynn1993 said:


> Ooops, forgot to answer the question of how I know he was abused. I took him to the vet who said that his broken rib was a result of a blow to the rib cage.


I feel you are doing right by him. His original owner could have inflicted his injury or it could have happened from anything while he was out wandering. It doesn't necessarily mean he was abused.

Animal control has his description and he didn't match any missing Chi reports. That's the first place I'd call and file a report if I were looking for my lost dog. To be honest, if the person who LOST him hasn't gone through the effort of calling animal control and giving his description, then they are far less responsible than anyone who takes a poorly, homeless Chi in and cares for him.

Posting his picture online somewhere might be a good idea, but I don't know what kind of legitimate sites you can do that on. Giving his photo out to vet clinics in the area is also a good idea.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> You can't be serious???? See my post!
> 
> A "blow" to the rib - couldn't happened from falling off something, being hit by a flying ball, in rough play with another dog, falling down some steps, rough play by a child, being dropped accidentally - there's a million ways this could've happened without a kick.
> 
> ...


I saw your post. I don't know how it works in Australia, but in the US animal control is the usual place you call to file a missing pet report. We've contacted animal control for our two lost cats in the past. They keep a description of the pet and notify you if anyone reports finding a pet that matches it. One of the cats was never found, and the other was found hit by a car, unfortunately, but animal control was able to ID him via the description we gave. If anyone had seen our cat before he was found dead in the road a week after he ran away, I truly wish they would have taken him in before that happened.


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just want to say thank you very much. I truly have tried. I am not a selfish person. I would want him with his original owners. Even if a year from now they call and I am really attached, I would give him back. I like to do the RIGHT thing.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sorry Dee, but I feel any idiot who doesn't call the city animal control for their lost pet is not worthy of ownership anyways. Obviously not half a crap is given if they can't make that effort themselves.

If it were me, I would have done the same exact thing she did, on top of posting on a very popular Swedish style craigslist where most breeders post their litters for sale and people post lost pets, put an ad in the paper, and given his photo out to the local vets to hang in their clinics. Not much more to do after that than care for him and wait for someone to call.

Also, if it were my lost dog, I would have done all of the above and posted his picture on every damn vacant space of tree, telephone post, billboard, vet window in the entire city, etc to find him. Just because an elderly person could be the owner doesn't mean they are helpless. They have children, grandchildren, professionals at vet clinics and pet stores that can offer help to put up fliers. If a person is too old to even call to ask for help from others with what they are not capable of doing, then honestly what the hell is anyone supposed to do for them? Not sure how they are capable of owning a pet if they can't do that.

This girl never said she declared ownership after the first 1.5 hour drive and animal control call. She gave her number in case someone does end up calling. If they didn't notice he was missing by time she had called, then they sure as hell would have noticed by now and called animal control, then she should have been contacted. There's a degree of responsibility that needs to be taken on the owner's side, too. She has tried and is trying, and now she's taking him in and giving him vet care instead of throwing him back out on the curb or into an animal shelter where there's a fair chance he'd be euthanized. You know, there are a lot of awful people out there who would just turn their back on a needy stray and leave it to its bitter fate on the streets. Especially one in need of medical care that's going to put a dent in their wallet.


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much ♥ I read that to my boyfriend and he said thank you too!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Beg your pardon Caitlin, but her very first post, the very next day after taking the puppy home, is "New Chi Owner". If that is not claiming ownership, then slap my a$$ and call me Cindy!

I'm sorry, but your views vary widely to mine in this instance, and having been down this road more times than I care to think about with "found" pets I've taken in & spent endless hours tracking down the owners and even though it's often times taken quite a a week or more, ALL have eventually been reunited, except for the odd parakeet, parrot etc. & that's because people give up hope of ever having them returned, just as I did when my son opened all my averies & cages when he was little.

Every time I ring Council they say, "We'll send someone to pick up the dog/cat" and I say, "Like hell you will, you put the owner in touch with me tyvm". 

My Mastiffs can and do jump a 6'3" fence from a standstill - once they ended up at the Council Rescue, cost me $600 to get them out having been there for just 10 mins, I was chasing the van but they insisted on processing them (released with a dose of kennel cough despite immunisation).

Every other time, they've been been given back by people who've found them and we've hooked up via many different methods, once even after they killed someones 6 pet chooks & they refused to hand them to the Rescue people. I know only too well what it's like to lose my babies and have someone say, "Awww we were looking forward to keeping them, they're so beautiful & immaculately trained", sends shivers down your spine. My outside fences are now electrified with a cattle unit (illegal but effective) and are 7' tall. You've yet to put up with traumatised, howling kids who've lost their pets!

One needs to open their mind & look at ALL possibilities and there are a gazillion of them - for all the OP knows, the owners could be on vacation and have left their beloved dog with someone else to look after, somone irresponsible etc. In any event, to my mind it's not about what the owners should/shouldn't be doing in this case, not at all - much has been said to demonstrate the nature of "found a dog, he's cute, I'll claim ownership!"

I notice there's been NO mention of a microchip being present or not - imo it should be compulsory for Vets to cross check & report if the name/address do not marry up if no proof of purchase or other ownership details (rescued etc) between what's on the microchip and that suppplied by any person bringing it in. That is all.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Maggie, if you did NOT keep him you could have been faced with a dilemma. how are you to know the person who showed up to claim him was his real owner? And if it was, it is not impossible that he was, I'll say, mistreated. If you give him a loving caring home, then that is good! 

If he did get out accidentally, then there is no telling how far he wandered in a week! Sure, he probably wouldn't roam far, but then you would think someone would be able to make some kind of connection to an area where he could be from.

When my beagle got out, many years ago, I panicked! I searched the neighborhood for hours and it was dark out. I called animal control and told them about her missing. I really didn't think we'd get her back. Later that evening we got a call. Someone had found her and called animal control and we were matched up! But I was pleasantly surprised. 

I don't think he had a good home! BTW, the beagle came to us, literally, because her family made her stay outside at their new home and she was unhappy! Oddly enough, her name was "Happy!"

I do find it strange that he would let you walk up to him. Angel is almost two years old and will still run when I approach him. But he could just be really friendly! Why not!

Did the vet guess how old he was?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Beg your pardon Caitlin, but her very first post, the very next day after taking the puppy home, is "New Chi Owner". If that is not claiming ownership, then slap my a$$ and call me Cindy!
> 
> I'm sorry, but your views vary widely to mine in this instance, and having been down this road more times than I care to think about with "found" pets I've taken in & spent endless hours tracking down the owners and even though it's often times taken quite a a week or more, ALL have eventually been reunited, except for the odd parakeet, parrot etc. & that's because people give up hope of ever having them returned, just as I did when my son opened all my averies & cages when he was little.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, Dee. I just think she has tried and is still trying and is not concluding that she is going to give up and claim him as her own for certain, even if the owners were to be found. She is still fully willing to give him back if the righteous owners appear. For now, he is safe with her and that is what counts.

I think if the owners are serious about finding him, they and she are going to cross paths one way or another. Whether it be fliers, animal control, a neighbor or vet passing along the word. So many lost pets are never found because they are killed or literally stolen with no intention of being returned. He is not facing those dangers anymore.

The vet should definitely have checked for a microchip if they didn't. All of the vets I used to work with always checked strays for microchips, so I agree it would be odd if this vet did not.


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

The vet DID check for a chip. Nothing was found. And he is 11 months old (approximately) based on looking at the teeth and all that.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you posted him in your local craiglist section or looked at the ads for missing pets on there? When dogs get lost they tend to become skittish and scared because they are in survival mode and how do you know that he came from an abusive male owner? 


> I lived with this really mean man who would get mad if I did anything. I couldn't bark, get excited, spill my water, play with my toys, and anything thing else. If I did, he would kick me, throw me, and hit me. He always yelled so loud. The last day I was there he kicked me so hard, he broke my rib.So I ran away. I got away from that mean man. I was outside and lonely for days. I would get when from rain and have nowhere to go.
> Then, I saw mommy.


I work for a rescue and it drives me crazy when we have someone call to make a vet appt for the lost yorkie, chihuahua etc. they just found that night but have already decided to keep it because "it must have been abused or dumped" This chihuahua could have come from a loving home that might be trying to find him - I hear stories everyday of pets being found far far away from their homes. I would suggest posting him on local facebook groups, craigslist, petfinder as well as posting found flyers around. Just in case....once you really do make an effort to see if he actually is a lost dog and it turns out he's not then it's great that you are willing to give him a great home. You should also check the FL law - different states and counties have rules regarding found dogs. You also don't want to fall in love with him and have a family turn up in 2 weeks trying to sue you trying to get their dog back. It unfortunately happens all the time and if they prove that you did not make a reasonable effort to find them you will be at fault.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Shakes head and says, "Caitlin we're going to have to agree to disagree" *after the title of her very first post and all that I've read*. As I said, I'm done with this, it sucks big time and nothing is going to change that for me.

IF my Mastiffs ever escape again, I'll be a bleedin' nervous wreck, mine you, the "finder" would have to have an awfully large check book to even contemplate "claiming them as their own". Over and out


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I must admit to some misgivings on the fact that you were calling him your dog after less than 24 hours.

If I found a dog, I wouldn’t call him mine until I had exhausted every possibility of finding their owner, the owner could be heartbroken, and looking everywhere.

I would be stunned if I came on here and saw Poppy, Bruno or Biggles being introduced as someone’s new dog.

Ring animal control again, ring veterinary clinics in the area, have a look at the local papers in the lost and found ads, put up posters – he looks to be healthy, so seemed to be well taken care of and loved and possibly not wandering for a week – I’d imagine a dog to be almost skeletal after a week of not eating, drinking and wandering around so maybe he's not lost that long. He is probably missing his owners terribly too.

If you find the owners, you will have succeeded in doing the right thing and then go look for a puppy, you obviously love dogs and will enjoy the whole process of choosing your own.

If you don’t find the owners after an extensive search well then you will enjoy owning him knowing that you did everything you could.

*Ps to all posters please keep this thread polite*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Shakes head and says, "Caitlin we're going to have to agree to disagree" *after the title of her very first post and all that I've read*. As I said, I'm done with this, it sucks big time and nothing is going to change that for me.
> 
> IF my Mastiffs ever escape again, I'll be a bleedin' nervous wreck, mine you, the "finder" would have to have an awfully large check book to even contemplate "claiming them as their own". Over and out


I'm just trying to not be so harsh on the girl. She has tried and I'm sure she's going to continue to look for his owners. For some reason I thought she had had him for a week already, not 24 hours. I agree one day is a hasty to claim a stray as your own.

We've given her more suggestions about how to find his owners. Maybe she just didn't think of these ways to search for his owners. I don't believe she's the kind of person who will ignore looking for his owners or hide from them if they appear.

I just know that I would feel rotten and embarrassed if I thought my intentions had been good and someone called me out about it so harshly. I'm pretty sure offering solutions in a calm, polite manner is going to be much better for her and the dog.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I think my only strong issue I have with this thread/post is the picture of the previous owner you've painted saying:



> I lived with this really mean man who would get mad if I did anything. I couldn't bark, get excited, spill my water, play with my toys, and anything thing else. If I did, he would kick me, throw me, and hit me. He always yelled so loud. The last day I was there he kicked me so hard, he broke my rib.
> So I ran away. I got away from that mean man. I was outside and lonely for days. I would get when from rain and have nowhere to go.


But yet, you do not know who the owner is, whether he is a man or woman or anything about Taco's story before he met you or where the 'blow' came from...

Anyone who owns a chihuahua knows for some reason they love jumping around/off thing which *could* result in falling and hurting themselves. I don't like the fact you've painted this picture without even speaking or seeing the previous owner. That's really shady and dishonest IMO. Glad you're taking care of him but to make up a story based on a random assumption especially to embellish on it so much is really off...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Caitlin, please back off or you will see harsh, well & truly. I say this will all due respect, but naivity often causes us not to be able to see the big picture - several here have seen it perfectly, and many more besides have chosen not to post, but you may rest assured they too share grave concerns. If you wish to address me on this topic again, kindly do so via PM as everyone else of like mind (mine) has. THE END


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Dee and Caitlyn, you are both great pals on this forum - don't fall out over this.

Both of you have different opinions and both of you are trying to do good. Passion is no bad thing 

Let this be the end of it


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I will add this to the idea of finding a lost dog. I found a mini schnauzer the other day wandering up the side of the road. I picked him up, he was a little stinky and a little reluctant to come to me and had a limp but otherwise in good shape. I drove around where I found him and saw no posters or anything so I took him home for the night. The next morning the first thing I did was take him to our local animal shelter. They scanned him for a chip, nothing. So I left him there with instructions that if he was not claimed by his owner and he got in trouble (close to being euthanized) I would be called. 

Later that evening I was at the grocery store and who did I see in a car parked near me? The little schnauzer! Sitting on his owners lap in the car. I stopped to talk and the owner thanked me profusely. He said that the little guy got out of the yard and he had been looking and the shelter was one of his first stops and he was so grateful to find him there and safe waiting for him. 

If I had not taken him to the shelter he might not have been reunited with his owner. The shelter was happy to keep him and was fine with putting me down as his back up plan. Just a thought if you are looking for another option in finding a stray's owners.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't really want to get into this but just wanted to mention that even if a dog is seen wandering around for a week it doesn't mean that he is not missed and looked for. A friends Chihuahua run away after he had a fight with another dog. He was missing for a week. They were looking for him day and night for a complete week. They kept seeing him but he was so scared that he wouldn't even come to his owners. After they finally got him after a week he was a mess and totally terrified. Also he had a bruised rib. 

So just want to show that a dog missing for some time and seeing wandering around does not always mean that the dog is homeless. And even a dog being totally scared when found can be totally normal and doesn't mean the owners abused him (another friend's dog got abused by people who found him and who then let him run off again so he was really unwell and terrified but yet still missed by his owner!).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We lost our collie/golden retriever for a fortnight when I was a teenager. I was frantic (my parents were away on holiday) and called every dogs home and vets constantly, they were absolutely sick of me! Despite doing everything I could (including driving around the countryside for hours just looking) we didn't hear a thing. She turned up on the doorstep 2 weeks later, it is still a mystery as to where she was.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> Dee and Caitlyn, you are both great pals on this forum - don't fall out over this.
> 
> Both of you have different opinions and both of you are trying to do good. Passion is no bad thing
> 
> Let this be the end of it


I'm shocked by the hostility. I'm just trying to be nice to everyone. Oh well. I won't say anymore.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> I'm shocked by the hostility. I'm just trying to be nice to everyone. Oh well. I won't say anymore.


:dontknow: I've been on this forum a few years and there's always one of them on the loose at any given time.
Don't take it to heart, you're a nice girl & I've never seen you lie or try to hurt anyone here.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am glad that you are providing a loving, caring home for this little guy. However, I would continue to search for his owners like others have said. Just because a dog is nervous does not mean it was abused, and a broken rib could occur from many types of trauma. If my dog Lion got out and was lost, he would probably act terrified.. But he has never been abused! Just keep in mind that he may be frightened because he is in a new environment, not necessarily because someone mistreated him.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

CheyMUA said:


> I think my only strong issue I have with this thread/post is the picture of the previous owner you've painted saying:
> 
> 
> 
> But yet, you do not know who the owner is, whether he is a man or woman or anything about Taco's story before he met you or where the 'blow' came from...


I agree. It doesn't sound as though the OP is familiar with the Chihuahua breed or MANY companion breeds at that. Just because they act scared to be touched, shying away, etc does NOT mean they've been abused! Many companion breeds (especially if they've not been socialized a riduculous amount--and even still sometimes is the case) are only comfortable with their own family handling them. Strangers made them nervous until they've spent time with them (which I assume he is getting comfortable with you spending time with you). Doesn't mean they've been abused--it's just a natural weariness. 

If this pup was missing for a week there is a good chance it could have been hit by a car, fallen, run into something in a flee to get away from something/someone to cause the broken rib. Really doesn't look like he's been gone a week by the looks of him.  But if folks had been feeding him maybe so? 

I'm glad he has a safe place right now but yeah I'd keep putting up posters, post on craigslist, contact as many vets, shelters, etc to at least let them know you have him so if anyone is looking they'll find him. Our Maxie got out a few years back while we were gone on a day trip & he was running from everyone. Even when I walked by where he was hiding in the woods calling to him, he didn't move. The only reason why we found him was because we had one of our other Chi's with us he completely recognized & wiggled a bit in the bush where he was. He was leary to come to ME & he's my little man.  I couldn't imagine if someone had gotten their hands on him & took him home & didn't continue to look for us. Granted--we live in a very small neighborhood & pretty much everyone knows who has the Chi's. LOL But still...I'd have been on the phone with everyone I could have possibly been on the phone with, posted flyers, etc etc etc. 

ANYWAY, good luck with the search for his owners, OP!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

MChis said:


> I agree. It doesn't sound as though the OP is familiar with the Chihuahua breed or MANY companion breeds at that. Just because they act scared to be touched, shying away, etc does NOT mean they've been abused! Many companion breeds (especially if they've not been socialized a riduculous amount--and even still sometimes is the case) are only comfortable with their own family handling them. Strangers made them nervous until they've spent time with them (which I assume he is getting comfortable with you spending time with you). Doesn't mean they've been abused--it's just a natural weariness.
> 
> If this pup was missing for a week there is a good chance it could have been hit by a car, fallen, run into something in a flee to get away from something/someone to cause the broken rib. Really doesn't look like he's been gone a week by the looks of him.  But if folks had been feeding him maybe so?
> 
> ...


That's one amazing series of Chi-portraits (your siggie).


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Finn said:


> That's one amazing series of Chi-portraits (your siggie).


Oh! LOL Thanks. :daisy:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I agree, absoloutely stunning


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If ninja got out and anyone but me tried to touch him he would scream like he's being murdered If anyone managed to catch him he'd be terrified he's never been abused in his life that's just his personality one day I had to come home from work bc my bf let ninja outside to pee and he wouldn't go back inside for him! He knows my bf loves my bf sleeps with my bf but for some reason that day he just would not come inside he sat in the corner of the yard shaking like someone was about to kill him lol! 

I agree with everyone else you definitely néed to put in more effort If I found that ANYONE claimed MY dog was there's after 48 hrs I can't even state on a public forum what I would do to that person should I ever find them lol!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Its understandable that you may have fallen in love with him and as he's a chihuahua I guess some would consider it 'lucky' to have found one astray BUT it is very wrong to make up stories to justify you staking claim on him so soon AND the fact that you feel the need to do that shows you know you are doing something dishonest - you should go back to the area you found him and put up flyers with his picture as well as notices online and with shelters. It isn't right to just claim someone's chi because you've fallen for him/her that's like claiming someones child you found wandered off in a park. Its convenient in a way for you but must be awful for the owner. I know if Zeus or Isis wandered off and someone was trying to claim ownership of them after randomly finding them after 48hrs despite my hubby and I being relieved they were safe it would definitely be drama.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> there's always one of them on the loose at any given time.


Indeedy, always, just some are more covert than others :toothy3:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

. Idk how anyone can sleep at night not trying everything before they kept the dog it's a sad world we live in better keep mine close to me before I see them posted as someone else's on here lol


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> . Idk how anyone can sleep at night not trying everything before they kept the dog it's a sad world we live in better keep mine close to me before I see them posted as someone else's on here lol


And that, my dear, is all many of us were trying to say, or thinking behind the scenes. Perfectly said and hence my reason for suggesting a sticky about what owners can do in case of finding/losing their precious, precious babies.

I seriously worry about how attached we get to these dogs and what happens to us in times of *loss*, illness and death. For the first time in my dog owning life (over 50 years) I've experienced love for a dog beyond anything I ever thought possible - the bond with big dogs is still very strong, but it's different because they're not always at your side on on your lap, under the covers at your feet etc. This has been a whole new ball game for me and, frankly, it frightens me - perhaps that's why I got x 4 of them, to try to soften the blow when a terrible day comes along, I just don't know.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

I just hope this dog is safe and rightfully where he should be if someone took my dear princess I be so sad and not everyone can afford a microchip so I agree with AussieLass there should be more done like put posters of "found dog" with pics there's few in my neighborhood so it makes me feel better i have honest neighbors.But either way goodluck finding the owner or the truth about the chi and be able to rightfully have it  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

